# Help!



## Pzombie (Nov 13, 2011)

The tank was off(kids unplugged it) The first piranha turned darkish and then floated around, eventually it stopped breathing and now the same thing is happening to another one. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

How long was the tank unplugged? What did the temperature drop to and what were your water parameters ( ammonia, nitrites, nitrates).

Slowly raise the temp. back up and then do a partial water change. Sounds like you fish are in shock, fingers crossed they survive.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If it's thermoshock, they'll be fine if you slowly raise the temperature back to normal.


----------

